

Battle: Internet Engineer vs Physicist. Which side are you on? - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/A-Contrarian-Worth-Listening-To-Caltech-Professor-John-Doyle/ba-p/1864

======
boopsie
From the article: John Doyle, Professor of Control and Dynamical Systems at
Caltech, has maintained for years that this analysis was not just wrong, but
so “comically wrong” to anyone who knew anything at all about Internet
architecture that “most engineers thought it was a hoax.” As Doyle explains,
“The irony of the claim is that the Internet is incredibly robust to physical
challenges—but it’s terribly fragile to more sophisticated, software attacks
that leave the routers intact but send unwanted packets and malware to the
users.”

